# DxO mark: here we go again!!!



## unfocused (Oct 24, 2014)

From Nikon rumors:

http://nikonrumors.com/2014/10/23/nikon-d750-camera-tested-at-dxomark.aspx/

Let the trashing begin. 

I think the one that I find most amusing is that they rate the Nikon D810 higher in low-light ISO performance than the 6D. Yet, if you use the comparisons on DPReview even a blind squirrel can see how awful the D810 is at higher ISOs.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 24, 2014)

unfocused said:


> From Nikon rumors:
> 
> http://nikonrumors.com/2014/10/23/nikon-d750-camera-tested-at-dxomark.aspx/
> 
> ...


 
They reduce the resolution of both to 8mp which has the effect of removing visible noise. Some buy a D810 to get the high MP count, reducing it to 8mb in order to make it look good is misleading. If you want 36 MP but have to reduce it to get the quality, that's a disadvantage. I often have to severely crop my images, and quickly found out that it was a big error with my D800.


----------



## Famateur (Oct 24, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > From Nikon rumors:
> ...



Don't you know you're supposed to check your real-world experience at the door login? :-X


----------



## raptor3x (Oct 24, 2014)

unfocused said:


> I think the one that I find most amusing is that they rate the Nikon D810 higher in low-light ISO performance than the 6D. Yet, if you use the comparisons on DPReview even a blind squirrel can see how awful the D810 is at higher ISOs.



It's more than a bit silly to call the D810 awful at high ISO.


----------



## sdsr (Oct 24, 2014)

unfocused said:


> From Nikon rumors:
> 
> http://nikonrumors.com/2014/10/23/nikon-d750-camera-tested-at-dxomark.aspx/
> 
> ...



I don't think the dpreview comparison tool (assuming that's what you're referring to) shows that, but then I'm not a blind squirrel . The problem with that tool is that it's misleading unless you compare cameras with similar resolution because they don't up/downscale images according to the comparison you're making. If you compare a 36mp image at 100% with a 21mp image at 100% you get greater magnification with the former, and that includes the noise. You would have to upscale the 6D image or downscale the 810 image to compare them properly (which is how they do it at photographylife.com, for instance). As it is, notwithstanding that there seemed some areas where the 810 did better (I just did the comparison at ISO6400), but I won't comment further as I've not so much as touched a D810 and don't plan to. (I keep meaning to do a similar comparison between my 6D and 5DIII vs my Sony A7r but I'm too lazy....)


----------

